# Imac G3 ecran blanc...



## dadanat (29 Avril 2007)

Saluzatous !
j'airecupere un imac g3 400 DV 128 10, et au demarrage l'ecran reste blanc/gris... Trouve qques forums concernant ce souci, mais rien qui me corresponde apparement. Il a l'air de booter entierement (vu son du dd), mais l'ecran reste blanc. Et je n'arrive pas a booter sur le cd d'install (j'ai que tiger) ni hardware test... Il a pas l'air de vouloir du cd... mais comme l'ecran reste blanc, je suis pas sur... J'ai pas encore teste sur un ecran externe (j'en ai pas), mais c'est ptetre la meileure chose a faire en premier lieu ? Merci d'avance ! ps : quand le boot est fini, le clavier "repond" (led de 'capslock'), 'blouing' quand j'essaye maj/pomme/q.


----------



## badvallu (30 Avril 2007)

Si ton G3 n'a pas assez de ram, il ne pourra pas booter sur le cd d'installation. Sinon, essaye en appuyant sur option au d&#233;marrage (alt), normalement un &#233;cran o&#249; ton dd devrait appara&#238;tre ( et le cd d'installation pour booter dessus si tu as assez de ram 128Mo je crois et des ports firewire) devra te permettre de le choisir pour booter dessus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

dadanat a dit:


> Saluzatous !
> j'airecupere un imac g3 400 DV 128 10, et au demarrage l'ecran reste blanc/gris... Trouve qques forums concernant ce souci, mais rien qui me corresponde apparement. Il a l'air de booter entierement (vu son du dd), mais l'ecran reste blanc. Et je n'arrive pas a booter sur le cd d'install (j'ai que tiger) ni hardware test... Il a pas l'air de vouloir du cd... mais comme l'ecran reste blanc, je suis pas sur... J'ai pas encore teste sur un ecran externe (j'en ai pas), mais c'est ptetre la meileure chose a faire en premier lieu ? Merci d'avance ! ps : quand le boot est fini, le clavier "repond" (led de 'capslock'), 'blouing' quand j'essaye maj/pomme/q.



Tu aurais dit "écran noir", j'aurais dit "vas-y, essaie un écran externe !", mais "écran blanc", ça n'est pas la vidéo, et si le boot s'effectue normalement, le seul suspect qui reste, c'est la carte vidéo, et comme elle est en fait intégrée à la carte mère ... 

Sorry for the sad news


----------

